# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Отдых в России

## mazan2012

Посоветуйте где лучше отдохнуть в России?

----------


## sadesit

Как бы банально не звучало, но я бы посоветовал Юг России.

----------


## som

Советую посетить Санкт-Петербург в период "белых ночей", мне приходилось бывать, Питер просто прекрасен в этот период. Если надумаете добираться советую на поезде Гранд Экпресс, поверьте это один из лучших вариантов.

----------

